# A BIG HELLO!!!!!!!



## Mel (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all,
My name is Mel and i live in Herts , im 28 years old . 
I saw fancy for the first time at the London Champs back in September and i thought they were so cute.
I dont have any mice at the moment and dont know much about them , if anyone can help & advice me in anyway i would be very gratefull .

Look forward to chatting with you all

Best wishes and a merry Christmas


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey welcome, hope we can help. Your best bet is to ask a question on one of the forums and you should get plenty of feed back


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hello


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, you probably saw me that day as I was judging the selfs. Look forward to talking to you more.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Mel, we was also at the London champs so you might of seen me and Fae to.

Welcome to the forum,


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

